# Cyclone Rake: A New Owners First Impression: April 2011---PART II



## talkin (Apr 9, 2011)

This is the second of a multi-part report on the assembly and use of the Cyclone Rake model Z-10.

This report focuses on the assembly and use of the 32 foot estate vacuum hose accessory, a few other tips, plus some operational tips for using the Z-10.

Once the Z-10 is assembled, a hose rack is added to the top of the unit. This makes it easier to transport the 32 foot estate hose. In Part I, I cited or implied the attention to detail by the manufacturer, Woodland Products. This simple accessory, the hose rack, is an example. See the picture below. You'll note the tips of the racks are turned upward and coated in rubber. Clearly, this is done to ensure the vacuuming hose is not torn over time with usage. This is an example of what I mean about attention to detail by Woodland products. Also, this rack, for the rear portion of the collector cart, functions as a spreader bar to keep the collection bag spread apart during operation,

The 32 hose is called the "estate vacuum" by Woodland products. Its' purpose is to allow the operator to access flower beds and other areas unreachable with the tractor and Cyclone Rake unit. It is shipped in two boxes. One box contains a 16 foot 6" hose with a coupler. The second box contains another 16 foot hose with about a 4 foot long tubular collector wand featuring a 45 degree bend. Assembly features screwing the coupler onto the hose in the case of the first. I forgot to mention this feature in part I, but, hoses with this product are usually hand screwed into couplers molded to accept the collection hoses. This is another example of attention to detail by Woodland products that works well. The second hose features forcing the 6" hose over a 6" tubular wand. THIS was a challenge. It took me three times to get it right. The first two times I used this wand, the wand detached from the hose. THIS IS THE biggest weakness of the Z-10 in assembly and usage thusfar. The hose is clamped to the wand with a metal clamp band. See the photo below. I added some WD-40 and was able to slide the hose further up on the wand a bit and was successful the third time. 

See the photo's below in order: the hose carrying rack, the hose-wand attachment challenge cited above, and an overall view of the lawn tractor with the Cyclone Rake with the 32 foot hose attachment.

In part I, I mentioned that the collector bag features a double set of doors on the rear of the unit. The first set opens up horizontally and is held back to the sides for dumping by velcro strips. The second set opens vertically and also fastened back with velcro strips. These strips are also used to close the unit followed by clips. See the attached photo. I remain concerned these velcro strips will become cluttered with minute debris over time and lose their effectiveness. See another photo of velcro debris clutter of these strips. As I stated in part I, I don't know what Woodland products could have done to improve this design. When I was using the unit today, I simply wiped off these strips every time I exposed them. At the end of the work day, I used a blower and shop vac to clean them out. In addition to the velcro strips, each set of doors is secured by plastic clips. These are replaceable and I suspect will be the chief source of battening both sets of doors in the long term.

In Part I of my report, I mentioned an exhaust portal on the top of the collector bag. Please see the attached photo. Actually, this portal has an equally important role. It is an access panel held down by velcro strips. It can be opened during dumping to help shovel out materials collected. I haven't used it yet. Note the metal panel tied down to portal by quick ties. The unit comes from the manufacturer this way is supposed to left this way.

OPERATIONAL NOTES / TIPS

In part I of my report you probably sensed my sticker shock with the cost of this product. With each day of use, this shock is eroding a little. Here's some operational tips.

First, the 32 ft vacuum hose worked very well. I managed to go through 3 garden areas around my house in an afternoon. This included a bamboo thach that I hadn't been able to clean out over the past 7 years. The unit collected 3 bags full of material (415 gallons per collector bag or 1245 gallon containers of debris). I had NONE of the clogging problems I had with my Sears unit. Both the Sears and Cyclone rake units feature the use of 6" hoses. But, I didn't have the clogging issues I had with the Sears unit. Perhaps, this is where the sucking power of the 10 HP motor comes in to play for the Z-10 unit. I had a couple of minor clogs. Most were easily rectified by lifting the hose or gently kicking it with my foot to jostle the material. Several clogs occurred at the coupler between the two 16 foot hoses; several also occurred at the neck of the hose entering the vacuum motor in-board port. All were easily resolved without disassembly --- a common practice with my Sears unit.

Tips for using the estate vac setup:

*You'll need ear plugs because of the engine noise.
*Keep the hose as straight as possible. Straight hose = more sucking power.
*The hose is a "see-thru". When sucking action is reduced, walk along the length of the hose to locate a clog. Gently lift and shake or jostle the hose to relieve the clog.
*Remove sticks , rocks, and other materials that larger than 6 " or which could damage the impeller before vacuuming.

The hoses are held onto the roof racks by looping them around and over the unit. Bungee cords help to keep them in place. I usually left the hoses at my work site while making dumping runs.

Usage of the Z-10, Generally.

Here's a few other tips for using the Z-10. 

* Vacuuming creates a tremendous amount of dust. Wear breathing, eye and ear protection.

* Vacuum INTO the wind. This helps keep dust off of you during operation. If you vacuum WITH the wind, the exhaust dust will be blown all over you. Fine debris and dust exit the exhaust port on the top of the unit casting a trail into the air BEHIND the unit as you work. This leaves a film of dirt on anything in the area: cars, houses, driveways, other equipment. I'm filthy when I am finished working with this unit. Operating into the wind helps alleviate some of this.

* Vacuum with the mower deck up, especially if you leave in areas with sandy, light soil. I see no advantage to vacuuming with the mower deck down as all that happens is I end up vacuuming up topsoil. 

* Disengage the mower deck when traversing areas already vacuumed. This will lower the chances of you vacuuming up dirt unintentionally. 

* Access hard-to-get-in-and-out of areas FIRST AFTER you dump a load and have a empty collector bag. You can do this by driving straight into an area and backing straight out. You need to do this FIRST after you dump because the collector bag becomes quite heavy with dirt and leaves. If you wait till it is full, you might get stuck in an area an unable to back out because of the weight. Also, the two hitch setup (See my comments in Part I) makes it very difficult to turn corners with this unit without hitting something. This is another reason to follow this procedure.

In Part III, I'll talk about the installation of the master power cylinder for dumping and the use of the power unloader hose setup.

I hope this helps. Tom


----------



## jniolon (Oct 1, 2007)

*cyclone rake--another view*

Tom..

good write up and on spot. I bought my CR back in '97 before all the bells and whistles... they had only one model a 5hp job. I have 1.5 acres with 75 oak trees... your description of the leaf accumulation is accurate if not a little under stated. Mine has been operating flawlessly for 14 years.. I've had two problems after about 6 years the original bag (with rear opening zipper closure) failed at the zipper seam... they replaced it free of charge with the newer design with the velcro and plastic buckles... my impeller developed a split on of the vanes... I called to buy a new one and they shipped it free of charge and free shipping. Their customer service is #1

a couple of years later the suction hose from deck to vacuum unit developed a split (after I scuffed it on a root...) Their replacement was a little too pricey for me so I talked to a friend in the industrial vacuuming business and got a heavier hose to replace it... it's not clear like CRs but much heavier duty... I don't anticipate wearing it out...

Mine was initially around 900 bucks but worth every penny to me... I would initally spend several weekends between November and April with backpack blower, rakes and tarps gathering and disposing of leaves... another plus of the CR... you didn't mention the mulching... it really reduces mass by at least 3/4 due to the mulching effect... hence the weight of the bag when full.

I'm 63 now and enjoy the help of a son-in-law... our strategy is ... I walk the edges of the yard, around the trees and thru the natural areas blowing the leaves out into the open... he runs the mower and vacs... we have cut the time down to about 2 hours two or three times a season... the vac hose is great for the ground cover areas...cleans them up nicely... best money I've ever spent on yard equipment... I'd love the big job like you have, but I can't wear mine out !!!

enjoy your new toy... and teach your wife to run it also !

later
john


----------



## talkin (Apr 9, 2011)

John:

Thanks for your comments. Sorry it's taken me so long to reply. I don't sign on here often. I'm about to go with Part III of my report ... just to add in some details that I've picked up since writing parts I & II. All the best, tt


----------

